# R60 drop tray leak



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey All

Just wondering if I am missing an obvious trick. Have finally got around to completing the plumbing of the R60. Water in - no problem at all. Water out is fine 99% of the time. However, if a lot of water goes through at the same time the drip tray leaks. May be difficult to explain but the drip tray drops into a container below that exits to the waste water tube. However the container is not sealed so if lots of water rushes though the container fills and come over the sides. Anyone experience this or have a fix?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

WG


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't have my machine plumbed in, but I think I do understand what you refer to. To facilitate for other people who may help, any chance you could take a picture and indicate the problematic area?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not familiar with that machine but I presume you mean the plastic cup fixed to the bottom of the drip tray?

If this is the case you need some form of seal /gasket between the edge of the cup and the underside of the drip tray.

You could use a piece of sheet rubber and cut a hole slightly smaller than the cup , then refix the cup trapping the rubber between the tray and cup.

Alternatively you could run a small bead of silicone sealant around the joint between the cup an tray.

You may be able to buy a rubber washer from a plumbers merchants.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Just don't overdo it as there is not a solution....


----------

